# God's Kingdom Through God's Covenants



## NoutheticCounselor (Sep 2, 2015)

I just saw that Gentry and Wellum just released a book called God's Kingdom Through God's Covenants. 

http://www.amazon.com/Gods-Kingdom-...9264&sr=8-2&keywords=kingdom+through+covenant

It is a 300 page abridged version of their 800 page book Kingdom Through Covenant.

The book promotes Progressive Covenantalism. I am planning to check it out. Are you?


----------

